# Transportation Depth



## Civil02 (Nov 1, 2010)

How did it go for everybody taking transportation depth? I found morning difficult.


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Nov 1, 2010)

I found the morning to be suprisingly difficult as well. The afternoon however made me feel a little better about the test.


----------



## Civil02 (Nov 1, 2010)

I have exactly same feeling.


----------



## The Man (Nov 1, 2010)

I have the exact opposite feeling for Civil - Water Resources/Env. I think our morning sessions were the same though.


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Nov 1, 2010)

The Man said:


> I have the exact opposite feeling for Civil - Water Resources/Env. I think our morning sessions were the same though.


Since the depth was choosen before the day of the test (new in october), it could be completly possible that different disciplines recieved different morning tests. On the other board, many people who took transportation found the morning difficult where as people who took water found the it to be easier than afternoon. Just guessing here though...


----------



## Eddierizzle (Nov 1, 2010)

I seriously doubt you all had different morning problems. Even though I made some mistakes in the morning, I didn't think the morning was that bad. Afternoon Water Resources, a little iffy, but I feel that I passed this time but time will tell.


----------



## sac_engineer (Nov 1, 2010)

Eddierizzle said:


> I seriously doubt you all had different morning problems. Even though I made some mistakes in the morning, I didn't think the morning was that bad. Afternoon Water Resources, a little iffy, but I feel that I passed this time but time will tell.


I agree. The breadth exam is the same for everyone across the US. To prevent cheating, the order of questions is re-arranged between adjacent examinees. Also, it's typical for the breadth to be easier than the depth. Nerves and anxiety play a big part in the breadth exam since it's the real deal and not just an exercise. It can take some time to get into a rhythm of answering the questions while keeping an eye on the time. Most people don't usually study with a time limit, so the exam can seem unnerving for those who are prone to pressure situations.


----------



## ahuller (Nov 2, 2010)

The Man said:


> I have the exact opposite feeling for Civil - Water Resources/Env. I think our morning sessions were the same though.


Phew! I'm glad that I'm not the only one that thought the afternoon (water resources/environ.) was iffy. Morning section was a piece of cake compare to it. Fingers crossed for everyone!!!


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 2, 2010)

Civil02 said:


> How did it go for everybody taking transportation depth? I found morning difficult.



My wife and I recently had our first baby this past July so, I didn't study nearly as much as I should have. My actual intention was to only pass Surveying this time around. I over-studied for Survey, under-studied for the 8-hour (Transpo) and severely under-studied for Seismic. With that said, I felt the morning and the afternoon 8-hour was very reasonable. I might not have passed due to lack of studying but I thought the exam (both AM and PM) was very fair. I know this sounds very weird but I approximately calc’d my 8-hour score to be about 64%.


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Nov 3, 2010)

Please note: i wrote this message on 6 cups of cofee, 2 asprin, 1 pill of nodoz and after pulling an all nighter for a proposal due @ noon today.-----

I had a brutal time with the morning portion of the test which maybe attributed to anxiety. Problems i practiced many times, I could not solve in my first pass of the problems. Which in return, made me more anxious. After two hours, i completed my first pass with 26 problems solved somewhat confidently. (Skipped entire structure portion) On the second pass, i was able to tackle aproximately 2/3 of the remaining problems. With an hour remaining, I had five problems for which I could not get an answer for one reason or another. I left a half hour early, frustrated and hungry.

In the morning I probably got 25-30 problems correct but then again with my anxiety I could have got half that... I really don't know. As i completed problems I placed percentage confidence levels on each of 25,50,75 and 100. I counted 26, 100% marks. The rest i probably got wrong, even with the 25% chance of getting it right. I typically have that kind of luck.

The afternoon was much more peaceful/encouraging. On my first pass i completed, 35 of 40 questions in about 3 hours. Qualatative problems were the only problems I had left. I did not have necessary dictionary/ manaul to answer a couple of them. Oh well. I counted 31 problems in which I was fairly confident were correct.

In the end, I left the test with a good/fair/bad/??? shot to pass but nonetheless opportunity. January or even April can't come fast enough.


----------



## mpm1732 (Dec 23, 2010)

I thought the AM portion was harder than the PM as well.


----------



## t1manster (Dec 23, 2010)

This is so odd. Everyone I spoke to before the exam said the afternoon was harder than the morning. But I felt like the morning of the Oct. 10 exam was much more challenging than the afternoon. During the break I thought there was no way I was going to pass, but after the afternoon session I thought maybe I have a chance to pass this time. Hopefully I will find out next week.


----------



## maximus808 (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow, I haven't been on the forums for a long time. There's an update on the NCEES website that the results will be released to the state boards next week and they will decide how it gets released to everyone else. I think that's how I read it. Going back to the exam, several questions....do you know if the exams are curved based on discipline or just overall in general? Anyways, that is a whole other topic in itself which we don't need to get into hehe.

In comparison to the April 2010 Exam, I felt it may been around the same difficulty but I believe I prepared myself much better this time around. The morning felt actually better than last April as you could kinda search through the CERM and find what you needed. Since I was so nervous, before the exam, I needed a way to break the nerves. So I decided to do the trans first and it helped a lot. I was able to relax get through those questions and tackle the others. In all the morning was ok I felt. The afternoon again felt much better than last April. I always tell myself if you have feeling about something it usually is right. Last exam, I did not have a good feeling leaving the exam, knowing I missed more than I should have. This time I felt that I was about to go through exam, double check every question, and at most maybe flat out guess like 8 questions total. Most of the questions I could work it out and get an answer to A,B,C, or D which made me feel better about that educated choice hehe. I think missed last exam by 4 points or questions and I knew I must have guessed on at least 20+ questions. I'm just hoping and praying  Good luck everyone! Enjoy your Christmas! Then we got to worry hehe.


----------



## ORDucks (Dec 23, 2010)

I thought the morning was much harder than i had expected, and way harder than the sample exams I took. Afternoon I took construction and felt a little better about that.


----------



## ipswitch (Dec 25, 2010)

I felt the morning session was challenging (especially the first ten problems) I finished the morning session with an hour and 15 to spare and went through every question a second time. The afternoon session required a lot of stamina. I had to keep pushing real hard and the last 6 or 7 questions were surprisingly easy of which I was happy about because my brain was real tired at that point. I finished the afternoon session with 30 minutes to spare.


----------



## stilltryin (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm trying to gauge how well i did with the others that have not passed. I answered 50 questions correctly. How many did you get correct?


----------



## cpguitar (Jan 9, 2011)

Civil02 said:


> How did it go for everybody taking transportation depth? I found morning difficult.


I didn't pass AGAIN! And I took a Course I thought was very good. I left feeling very good. However, I did only slightly better than the time before. After an analysis of my 4 exam results my first two times I had essentially the same results and my closes score to an assumed 70%. The first time I took the exam I felt the same as this last time. I felt good about the afternoond depth and I felt the morning was hard. Now I think by big issue isn't that I need to learn more material but how to relax and focus better in the morning.

Another friend of mine told me that morning is super important to do well. I must be too tense to perform well.


----------



## cpguitar (Jan 9, 2011)

cpguitar said:


> Civil02 said:
> 
> 
> > How did it go for everybody taking transportation depth? I found morning difficult.
> ...


----------



## cpguitar (Jan 9, 2011)

The Man said:


> I have the exact opposite feeling for Civil - Water Resources/Env. I think our morning sessions were the same though.



Did you Pass?


----------



## cpguitar (Jan 9, 2011)

stilltryin said:


> I'm trying to gauge how well i did with the others that have not passed. I answered 50 questions correctly. How many did you get correct?


My best score was 49 correct. You did better than I did.


----------



## cpguitar (Jan 9, 2011)

ipswitch said:


> I felt the morning session was challenging (especially the first ten problems) I finished the morning session with an hour and 15 to spare and went through every question a second time. The afternoon session required a lot of stamina. I had to keep pushing real hard and the last 6 or 7 questions were surprisingly easy of which I was happy about because my brain was real tired at that point. I finished the afternoon session with 30 minutes to spare.



Do you go to the type of problems you feel strong in and work them then continue by topic? Or do you just start and work your way through?


----------



## maximus808 (Jan 10, 2011)

Cpguitar, sorry for the results. Keep trying man and I'm positive you'll do it. I passed the trans depth on my second try and it was definitely a battle. After the first exam, I knew what my weaknesses was. I didn't do enough problems and I was weak at geotech and structural. I told myself I had no business getting such poor scores in the afternoon as that suppose to be my strength as I chose it as my depth. If you didn't get Goswami's All in One Guide, it is worth Gold! The CERM is good but you need be very familiar with it to know where to look. Print out the index and keep it next to you while studying and during the exam. It will help a lot. It saved me so much time for conceptual problems. Try getting a book called "Traffic Engineering by Harber and Goel too. Chelapati's traffic book was great too for Horiz. and Vert. Curves. NCEES recently updated their study books, definitely get those. I know how it feels to fail, but like anything in life, it's how you rebound from a failure that will define you. Good luck and let me know if there is anything we can help you with.


----------

